# ISPConfig3 E-Mail Problem



## WolfCG (12. Sep. 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich hab einen Webserver unter Debian Lenny erstellt. Die Webseite habe ich nicht auf dem Root, sondern hab für mich einen separaten user erstellt. Also auf root normal sprich http://91.190.28.241/ kommt nur IT WORKS! ...

Auf meiner Domain www.scvswitzerland.ch (auch in ISPConfig angelget) kommt die eigentliche WEbseite was auch gut so ist. AUch der FTP und alles funktioniert wunderbar! 

Einzig Webmail sowie auch das normale E-Mai lgeht nicht. Denn www.scvswitzerland.ch/webmail ist nicht erreichbar. KOmmt NOT FOUND. Wenn ich aber http://91.190.28.241/webmail eingebe funktionierts...

Auch eine E-Mail schreiben über ein Mailprogramm klappt nicht... die e-mail adressen info@scvswitzerland.ch existiere nicht, obwohl es aber existiert. Sende ich aber von Webmail direkt mit der IP gehts. 

Woran liegt das und wie schaffe ich es, dass webmail auch über scvswitzerland.ch/webmail erreichbar ist?? und auch für jede weitere angelegte WEbseite??

Gruss
Wolf

PS: phpmyadmin klappt problemlos.


----------



## mascoxx (13. Sep. 2010)

Hallo!

Zunächst mal zu deinem Webmailproblem: Hast du die Squirrelmailconfig richtig verknüpft -> http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=2995

LG


----------



## WolfCG (13. Sep. 2010)

Hallo.

Jepp, habe es jetzt soweit gebracht dass es unter domain.tld/mail erreichbar ist. FUnktioniert nun wunderbar.

Was aber nicht funktioniert ist das senden und Empfangen von Emails!! Das klappte bisher gut und jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr?? frage mich warum... es kommt immer: "info" ist nicht bekannt.. obwohl info@scvswitzerland.ch existiert??


EDIT: Senden über Mailprogramm sowie über das Webmail funktioniert einwandfrei!
Nur das Empfangen geht nicht.. 

Server ist: mail.scvswitzerland.ch

Gruss
Wolf


----------



## mascoxx (14. Sep. 2010)

Hallo!

Ok, das ist ja schon mal was...
Hab mir das mit deinem Mailserver gerade angesehen.
Tipp 1:
Telnet auf Port 25 geht ins Nirvana:

```
telnet mail.scvswitzerland.ch 25
Connecting To mail.scvswitzerland.ch...Could not open connection to the host, on port 25: Connect failed
```
Schau mal auf deiner Firewall ob das alles richtig konfiguriert ist.

Tipp 2:
nslookup auf deine IP:
Name:    dhclient-91-190-28-241.flashcable.ch
Address:  91.190.28.241
Entweder du lässt dir von deinem Provider einen PTR Eintrag setzen, oder du verschickst über einen Smarthost.
Andernfalls wirst du Probleme haben Mails an andere Server zu übermitteln, da du als Spammer gewertet wirst.

LG


----------



## WolfCG (14. Sep. 2010)

Hallo

Habe nun ein anderes Problem endteckt:

Habe die Conf.d von Squirrelmail in die apache2.conf gesetzt (wie im verlinkten thread geschrieben wurde). Webmai list nun zwar unter domain.tld/mail erreichbar, ABER jetzt komm ich im ISPConfig nirgends mehr hin! da kommt nur noch "Ajax Request was not succesfull" und dann bleibt unter "E-Mail" alles leer... so nen mist!


----------



## planet_fox (14. Sep. 2010)

Wie hast du Squirrelmail installiert über apt ?


----------



## mascoxx (15. Sep. 2010)

Zitat von WolfCG:


> Habe die Conf.d von Squirrelmail in die apache2.conf gesetzt (wie im verlinkten thread geschrieben wurde). Webmai list nun zwar unter domain.tld/mail erreichbar, ABER jetzt komm ich im ISPConfig nirgends mehr hin! da kommt nur noch "Ajax Request was not succesfull" und dann bleibt unter "E-Mail" alles leer... so nen mist!


Was hast du denn gemacht???
Um Squirrelmail global unter /webmail oder /irgendwas verfügbar zu machen musst du lediglich die config _/etc/squirrelmail/apache.conf_ nach _/etc/apache2/conf.d_ kopieren und anschließend den Webserver mit _/etc/init.d/apache2 restart_ neu starten.
Oder eben das Config-File händisch anlegen....
Scheinbar ist da gröber was schief gegangen?!


----------



## WolfCG (15. Sep. 2010)

Hallo

Nein Squirrelmail habe ich manuell installiert und nicht über apt.
Zweitens: Ja ist mir schon klar, jedoch existiert bei mir zwar eine conf.d aber die ist nicht beschreibbar! Kann die mit dem VI Editor nicht bearbeiten, gesperrt... 

Gruss


----------



## mascoxx (16. Sep. 2010)

Zitat von WolfCG:


> Nein Squirrelmail habe ich manuell installiert und nicht über apt.
> Zweitens: Ja ist mir schon klar, jedoch existiert bei mir zwar eine conf.d aber die ist nicht beschreibbar! Kann die mit dem VI Editor nicht bearbeiten, gesperrt...


Warum nicht per apt?? Hast du die Möglichkeit deinen Server komplett neu (nach Anleitung!) frisch aufzusetzen? Ist auf jeden Fall einfach als großartig zu troubleshooten...


----------



## Till (16. Sep. 2010)

Zitat von WolfCG:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe nun ein anderes Problem endteckt:
> 
> Habe die Conf.d von Squirrelmail in die apache2.conf gesetzt (wie im verlinkten thread geschrieben wurde). Webmai list nun zwar unter domain.tld/mail erreichbar, ABER jetzt komm ich im ISPConfig nirgends mehr hin! da kommt nur noch "Ajax Request was not succesfull" und dann bleibt unter "E-Mail" alles leer... so nen mist!


Ist ja kein Wunder, du hast jetzt alle Verzeichnisse die "mail" heißen auf Deinem Server egal in welcher Web-Applikation auf squirrelmail umgebogen. Daher würde ich den Ansatzt mit einem Alias nicht auf einem produktivsystem einsetzten, Deine Kunden würden es Dir um die Ohren hauen da auch einige CMS Systeme solche Ordnernamen haben.

Stattdessen sollte man immer ein neues Web anlegen, z.B. webmail.Deinedomain.de und dort die Webmailapplikation installieren. Als Domain dafür nimmt man die Domain der Firma die den Server betreibet, also Deine Domain wenn Du der Admin bist, und nicht eine Kundendomain.


----------



## WolfCG (16. Sep. 2010)

Hi Till

Okay. Jetzt hab ich wieder webmail genommen und das funktioniert wunderbar. Komme im ISPConfig auch wieder auf das "E-Mail" Portal drauf. 

Allerdings hat mascoxx geschrieben etwas wegen Port 22 das könnte nicht klappen... PS: WElchen Port soll ich dann nehmen für SMTP und wo stelle ich das auf dem Server ein??

Wie gesagt: Senden geht... empfangen nicht, da zb meine Homeadresse GMX immer meldet user "name" existiert nicht.. 

Gruss
Wolf


----------



## Till (16. Sep. 2010)

Der SMTP Port ist 25 und nicht 22. Den stellst Du auch nirgends ein, der ist nämlich in den Internetstandards festgelegt. Sonst wüsste ja der eine Mailserver nicht wie er dem nächsten mailserver eine Email zustellen sollte


----------



## WolfCG (16. Sep. 2010)

Ok. Frage mich dann sowieso noch immer warum ich mails Versenden kann von allen Adressen name@scvswitzerland.ch aber ich auf scvswitzerland.ch keine mails senden kann weil immer nen Request kommt User "name" exitsiert nicht..

k.A. woran das liegt.. 

Grüsschen


----------



## Till (17. Sep. 2010)

Vermutlich hast Du einen falschen Hostnamen verwendet als Du Deinen Server installiert hast. Der Hostname des Servers darf nicht identisch sein mit einer Domain die für Email verwendet wird, sosnt kann postfix die Emails nicht zustellen. Deswegen wird in den Tutorials auch überall beschrieben dass man einen Hostnamen wie server1.deinedomain.tld nehmen muss und nicht deinedomain.tld.

Ändere also mal den Hostnamen Deines Servers, unter Debian und Ubuntu sind das z.B. die Dateien /etc/hostname, /etc/mailname und /etc/hosts und danach den Server neu starten.


----------



## WolfCG (17. Sep. 2010)

Okay. Habe mein Hostnamen und alle Dateien editiert und nun steht da server1.scvswitzerland.ch.

Die Domain www.scvswitzerland.ch ist noch immer erreichbar, alles wunderbar. Jedoch kann ich noch immer nicht emails an name@scvswitzerland.ch senden.. user "name" unknown..

Hm... was muss ich wo ändern??
lg


----------



## Burge (17. Sep. 2010)

schau mal ob das postfach auch richtig angelegt ist, im zweifel nochmal löschen und neu anlegen.

Beim testen kommt in der tat der Fehler.


----------



## WolfCG (18. Sep. 2010)

Sodele.. hab es nun gelöscht und neu angelegt. Jetzt kommt keine Mailmeldung mehr dass der User nicht existiert. Es passiert nix. auch gut so.. alelrdings kommt die Mail auch bei scvswitzerland nie an??..

Gruss
Wolf


----------



## Burge (18. Sep. 2010)

dann zeig mal die logs dazu


----------



## WolfCG (18. Sep. 2010)

Die "Warn-Logs" meldet:



> Sep 17 23:07:58 scvs-server1 postfix/smtpd[1595]: warning: Illegal  address syntax from p57952E9D.dip.t-dialin.net[87.149.46.157] in MAIL  command: dave.burge@gmail,c??.com
> Sep 17 23:09:35 scvs-server1 postfix/smtpd[1595]: warning: Illegal  address syntax from p57952E9D.dip.t-dialin.net[87.149.46.157] in RCPT  command:
> Sep 17 23:10:53 scvs-server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[1635]: warning: do  not list domain scvswitzerland.ch in BOTH mydestination and  virtual_mailbox_domains
> Sep 18 16:40:13 scvs-server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[32230]: warning: do  not list domain scvswitzerland.ch in BOTH mydestination and  virtual_mailbox_domains
> ...


Die normame Mail-Log sagt immer Connectet to ******, dann ein Zeile weiterunten: connection lost after connection..

lg
W)lf


----------



## Burge (18. Sep. 2010)

die oberen einträge war mein testen. Ansonsten zeigt er dir ja das du was doppelt eingetragen hast.

Ich glaub am einfachsten wird sein lade dir aktuelle stable nochmal runter und starte dann das update bei der Frage ob dienste reconfigurieren sagste ja.

Und dann stell sämtliche sachen in zukunft in ispconfig ein.


----------



## Till (19. Sep. 2010)

Eine Domain die für den Empfang von email genutzt werden soll darf nicht als hostname, mailname oder mydestination in postfix verwendet werden. Deswegen steht auch in allen tutorials dass Du einen hostnamen wie server1.scvswitzerland.ch nehmen sollst. Schau also bitte nochmal in die main.cf un /etc/mailname, du must da eine Zeile vergessen haben oder aber die Log-Zeilen die Du gepostet hast sind alt.


----------



## WolfCG (24. Sep. 2010)

Sorry dass ich dieses Thema nochmals aufgreife aber es ist noch immer nicht gelöst....

Habe Squirrelmail komplett geupgradet. Habe jetzt die aktuellste Version 1.24.1 Stable. 

Postfix neu eingerichtet, Squirrelmail neu konfigurert. Email adresse neu angelegt. nun, wenn oich von meiner Privatadrese eine email an info@scvswitzerland.ch sende, kommt noch immer Undelivery... etc.. "info" existiert nicht.. 

Das Senden vom Webmail funktioniert wunderbar!

an was könnte das liegen??
Die Zieladresse (Domain für Emails) lautet scvswitzerland.ch der Hostname in der /etc/hosts/ ist server1.scvswitzerland.ch, mailname ist auch server1.scvswitzerland.ch. In Postfix main.cf steht mydestination=scvswitzerland.ch

Wo liegt hier der hase begraben?? nach 2 Tagen suchen hab ich den FEhler leider noch nicht gefunden...
Lediglich wegen Postfix, das steht in der Mail-Log:


> ...
> Sep 24 19:47:51 scvs-server1 postfix/smtpd[32202]: fatal: dict_open:  unsupported dictionary type: mysql (/usr/lib/postfix/dict_mysql.so not  found.  Is the postfix-mysql package installed?)
> Sep 24 19:47:52 scvs-server1 postfix/master[31863]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 32202 exit status 1
> Sep 24 19:47:52 scvs-server1 postfix/master[31863]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
> ...


In der Mail Warteschlange sind die Emails, die reinkommen oder rausgehen sollten aufgelistet!

Die Mail-Err-Log:


> ...
> Sep 24 19:22:43 scvs-server1 postfix/smtpd[31022]: fatal: dict_open:  unsupported dictionary type: mysql (/usr/lib/postfix/dict_mysql.so not  found.  Is the postfix-mysql package installed?)
> Sep 24 19:22:59 scvs-server1 postfix/qmgr[31023]: fatal: dict_open:  unsupported dictionary type: mysql (/usr/lib/postfix/dict_mysql.so not  found.  Is the postfix-mysql package installed?)
> Sep 24 19:22:59 scvs-server1 postfix/proxymap[31024]: fatal: dict_open:  unsupported dictionary type: mysql (/usr/lib/postfix/dict_mysql.so not  found.  Is the postfix-mysql package installed?)
> ...


Gruss
Wolf


----------



## WolfCG (24. Sep. 2010)

So. Habe es geschafft... es war ein banaler kleiner Flüchtigkeitsfehler..

Nach der Installation von Postfix, hatte ich 1. vergessen die Postfix-mysql ebenfalls zu installieren..

dann 2. habe ich nun die main.cf manuell editiert und unter mydestination die Domain scvswitzerland.ch auf server1.scvswitzerland.ch geändert.. den Rest hab ich belassen (sprich: mailname scvswitzerland.ch und myhostname scvswitzerland.ch). Jetzt funktioniert alles!!! jiipii!!

Gruss


----------

